# little fishing



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)




----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That's probably more than that thing should be towing !!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I think the hitch weight is 32 pounds.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

How bout a little elk hunting


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

one4fishing said:


> How bout a little elk hunting


Ive gone deer hunting and grouse hunting on my dirt bike lol


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Bax* said:


> Ive gone deer hunting and grouse hunting on my dirt bike lol
> 
> View attachment 148276


But.... did you haul it behind yer go kart?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

one4fishing said:


> But.... did you haul it behind yer go kart?


ha Ha no. It’s a weird feeling having a rifle or shotgun wack The back of your helmet though.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Ive gone deer hunting and grouse hunting on my dirt bike lol


Ha, that brings back memories. We went quite a few times when I was younger on the enduros. Driving from Cedar to Summit on the free way with a scoped rifle across your back received some interesting looks.

I brought out a small two point one time tied to the seat of my Yamaha 250 enduro from a deep hole at the ranch having to just stand up on the pegs the whole time. Yeah.... it was kind of a bet that I couldn't do it. Like my dad always used to tell me.... " you might be younger and tougher..... but you lack the wisdom"


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

While in college my buddy and I killed a two x two bull elk.

While cutting it up I broke my saw or knife I can't remember.

But fortunately I was able to get the hind quarters into the trunk.

And my buddy, and all our camping gear in the backseat. We put front quarters, rib cage and head -all still attached- in the front seat with it lowered back as much as the gear would allow. it's a good thing I shot that two by two and let the bigger bulls go because those antlers barely fit in the rear window.

The wheels completely bottomed out.

And we drove back to Provo all the way from Weber Florence Creek.

the problem was the car was a stick shift and I had to put the rib cage over the stick shift in order to get all 5 gears.yup I had to reach up under the rib cage blind.

the elk was looking out the window the whole time and Drew some pretty cool looks.!

But when that little Toyota Corolla '75 pulled up to the meat processor, after letting all the big pickup trucks get done, the processor came out and he whooped and hollered and and slapped his legs as he said,

"If that ain't the most huntinest vehicle!"


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

jungle said:


> While in college my buddy and I killed a two x two bull elk.
> 
> While cutting it up I broke my saw or knife I can't remember.
> 
> ...


Ha ha that’s good stuff right there. Whatever it takes huh.


----------

